# [Wallpaper] Got Root?



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

So this is my first attempt at a rootzwiki wallpaper. I think it came out very well but any feedback would be appreciated. I will also be making a few more in the next couple of days at different sizes as well.









(480x800)

http://db.tt/5ulMunU
(960x854)

http://db.tt/cf8J0g1
(1960x1200)

Splash screen for TBolt done. Res is 480x800.

1)Place file on root of SD card.
2)Rename to PG05IMG
3)Boot to bootloader.
4)Update splash.
5)Reboot and enjoy.

http://db.tt/tWrTyd2


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Make it a splash screen

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

sonami said:


> Make it a splash screen
> 
> Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


Ah very good idea. I will work on that now.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Moving up to original post.


----------

